# FIREFOX WARNING - DO NOT DOWNLOAD V57



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I updated to version 57 today.. I'm here to warn you NOT to do it. It is the most horrible interface I have ever seen and I can not for the life of me figure out how to go back to version 56.

Don't download it.. don't upgrade to it.. you'll be sorry. Complaints all over the web..


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If your updated to 57 your 3 version behind. Mine is at 60. If you dont like the top pics, turn them off on the task bar.
Your not going to be able to stay at 57 very long, updates and security fixes will be need soon.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just checked and am also at 60, but I use Chrome now. I haven't used Firefox for a long time. I'm not sure why I keep Firefox around.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL.
I don't often use Firefox (mostly Safari) so I opened it just now to check which version I have.........

46.

It runs just fine.

I never update unless I'm forced to somehow by the internet PTB and I've rarely seen someone NOT have a problem when they do. 
Since I've never been hacked, hijacked, infected with a virus or scammed, I reckon I'll let my little Mac alone and cruise on down the information highway.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Gary in ohio said:


> If your updated to 57 your 3 version behind. Mine is at 60. If you dont like the top pics, turn them off on the task bar.
> Your not going to be able to stay at 57 very long, updates and security fixes will be need soon.


Wow.. I clicked the update button in the firefox "Check for updates" menu and 57 is what it gave me.. Now I just did it again after reading your post and its going to 60.. Huh? Why didn't they just give me the latest version when I originally updated a few hours ago? How stupid is that?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Murby said:


> Wow.. I clicked the update button in the firefox "Check for updates" menu and 57 is what it gave me.. Now I just did it again after reading your post and its going to 60.. Huh? Why didn't they just give me the latest version when I originally updated a few hours ago? How stupid is that?



Um, check this out. Scroll down to bottom.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_version_history

They update faster than a Trump tweet, lol.
Version 61 now and more planned every few weeks.
No way Jose'.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I'm on version 60 now.. (64 bit).. can't get my "tabs on bottom" and I'm infuriated by it. Looks like they did fix the bookmarks they screwed up so badly though in 57. 

Why can't these companies keep things the way we like them? How would those bastards like it if we rearranged the controls in their cars every other week? Or screwed with the menu in their phones?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Murby said:


> I'm on version 60 now.. (64 bit).. can't get my "tabs on bottom" and I'm infuriated by it. Looks like they did fix the bookmarks they screwed up so badly though in 57.
> 
> Why can't these companies keep things the way we like them? How would those bastards like it if we rearranged the controls in their cars every other week? Or screwed with the menu in their phones?


I know, right?
Like running in the store to grab something quick and they got the great idea to "rearrange" all the items so you can't find product 'X' on in the same place it always is........

They need to adopt my saying when I'm making or repairing stuff.

"It doesn't have to be perfect, it just has to work!"


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> I just checked and am also at 60, but I use Chrome now. I haven't used Firefox for a long time. I'm not sure why I keep Firefox around.


I use Chrome too but Firefox at work with Thunderbird. Old hippy IT guy so it wasnt my idea. 

Lately I have been getting black boxes on my Chrome though. I need to fix that soon when I get more time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Murby said:


> Why didn't they just give me the latest version when I originally updated a few hours ago? How stupid is that?


Sounds like operator error.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Sounds like operator error.


Or it could be the dreaded "step up" update, where you have to have version "x" before getting version "y"...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you dont want the update shuffle, pick an ESR version.

 upload image


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh and I tend to use Iron browser, its a Chromium clone only without the "do you want to log in to Google" popups. Full blown Chrome is a data miner.

Iron (Chromium) doesnt auto update and is slightly faster on my computer/connection. I dont particularly have a preference, its more about what add on extensions are available. Pretty much do same things in either browser, but some extensions I prefer in Firefox.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

You can download any version of Firefox you want at this link.
https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/

I just put v. 50.1.0 on my computer after a fresh install of Win 7.


----------



## patience_ (Feb 3, 2018)

Like most software updates, new versions of Firefox fix security vulnerabilities. Running old versions of software isn't a good idea and increases your risk. https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

patience_ said:


> Like most software updates, new versions of Firefox fix security vulnerabilities. Running old versions of software isn't a good idea and increases your risk. https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/


Except for the ESR versions, these are supported for much longer time periods. In other words they do minimal security updates. You dont just wake up to a completely new version of the browser.


----------

